# another question



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

As I am packing my visiting my husband in jail wardrobe, I have a few questions.

Should I wear jewelry or not, makeup, try to look poor (though I already am) and dowdy? I was told to downplay my Americanism (whatever that means) Should I speak to my husband in English or Spanish? What can I bring to him - my nephew said he can bring food and he also delivers notes from me. I assume I have to show ID - passport? What is the fine art of bribing? My bro in law said to leave the negotiations up to him via Los Angeles. And lastly, how much time would I get for strangling my husband?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry Deborah they probably took his belt!


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn!!!! guess I will use my bare hands!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

ok thx


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

where is it?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

it vanished, I am resending one.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

okey dokey


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The messages do not seem to go out. Sorry..


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

deborahc9133 said:


> As I am packing my visiting my husband in jail wardrobe, I have a few questions.
> 
> Should I wear jewelry or not, makeup, try to look poor (though I already am) and dowdy? I was told to downplay my Americanism (whatever that means) Should I speak to my husband in English or Spanish? What can I bring to him - my nephew said he can bring food and he also delivers notes from me. I assume I have to show ID - passport? What is the fine art of bribing? My bro in law said to leave the negotiations up to him via Los Angeles. And lastly, how much time would I get for strangling my husband?


With my 30 years of dealing with legal matters it does not seem that you understood the advice that was given to you on your previous post. That is your absolute right.

From my perspective, I am concerned about your recent post as you talk about wearing jewelry, appearance and bribery which brings about further issues.

I hope that you can receive some local advice that is advantageous as I have negative feelings about your response so far. Sorry about that. I wish I knew less about what happens in real life in legal matters in real life.

Be careful how you proceed. I say that as someone who really hopes that you do not worsen the situation as I know that you were not the one that created the situation in the first place. May common sense and WISDOM guide you.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for your response. A lot of it was sarcasm. Of course I know the seriousness of the situation and I will be very careful and follow the lead of my husband and brother in law. I am not going to get him out of jail, merely to give him moral support. I was concerned about appearance because I was told this by Mexican people. I am just going to be who I am and use common sense. I am not going to take on the Mexican judicial system! Thanks for your concern.


----------

